# Spr Earl's Father in the French Legion.



## Spr.Earl (16 May 2009)

My father in the Legion in Sidi Alabas in 1949.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 May 2009)

I finally found the negative of the original photo,
 The old man was 19/20 yrs old qual.jumper machine gunner etc.
He humped into the Atlas Mountain's etc


 He had a dream and in the mean time he was on a Norweigin ship that was transporting his Unit to Indo China he jumped ship in Suez,made his way up to Alexandria and there agian another story start's. 

 But later on his Unit was wiped out at Dyen Byen Foo (spelling)


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2009)

Thanks for sharing that - now THAT sounds like a book in the making....


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 May 2009)

Just before dad died I asked him why did you sign up?
Something to do  !!!!!!!!!

Here is the kicker!

He signed up in Northern Farnce

Dad was in Camp and walkled out for a pint and dad being dad it was more than one.
  
End of the night dad walks up to the gate and say 's I are Legineir the gaurd's say " PISS OFF" .
Yup dad climbed the fence and there started his time in the Legion.

When he told me that I broke up !!!

On the original  photo Dad wrote "Yup chewd off more the you  could chew you dum basterd" this after 30 odd years.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 May 2009)

More to come.


----------



## Spr.Earl (16 May 2009)

My fav anty in the U.K. has written a book about my dad .
But she won't let me read it but a few in the U.K. have read it.

My father was borne to late


----------



## BillN (20 May 2009)

N.  I remember your Dad very well, he was quite the "character".  

My favourite story about your Dad has to do with the day Mark and I arrived at your place after school, and your Dad took me over to the large glass aquarium....and you know what he pulled out....and stuck it in my face.   Never forgot that.....nor your Mark laughing his backside off at me !!

Man, that was a LONG time ago.

Cheers,
Bill


----------

